# IBS attack causing acute tiredness



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,since I've got a bead on my IBS via observing the FODMAP approach, I've noticed a strong association between "having an attack" (i.e. when my gut is painful & bloated) and intense tiredness. For example yesterday afternoon I could barely move I felt so tired. And for two 30-minute periods, I felt so intensely exhausted, like gravity had been turned up to 10, that I didn't move at all and drifted in and out of sleep. This is in accompaniment to the head-fog and general feeling of having been poisoned.Does anyone else experience this pattern? It's horrible Cheers,Pete


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes i definitely get progressively more tired and brain-fogged the more backed up, bloated and constipated i get...glad the fodmap is working for you!


----------



## Tim J (Mar 30, 2012)

I sometimes don't get any warning I'm going to have an episode the next day. I get up as usual, have coffee and breakfast and then it will hit. If it's bad with the cramps and sweating, I am usually tired and lay down and take a nap and then I feel just like new. The only thing I have found to reduce the number of episodes is probiotics. It's cut back on the number of episodes to about a third of what I had. When they were bad, I was having one every 3 days.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

annie7 said:


> oh yes i definitely get progressively more tired and brain-fogged the more backed up, bloated and constipated i get...glad the fodmap is working for you!


Hi Annie,I'm familiar with what you're describing - as the days go by without "going", you feel slower and slower... But this is more acute in that it happens quickly and that the tiredness is more intense. So I'll be OK-ish at 11 a.m. But by midday I'll barely be able to move, out-of-it and drugged-feeling. It's disturbing. Pete


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

actually, yes, i do get the sudden onset, more intense fatigue as well. but i have mitochondrial disease (my cells don't produce enough energy) so i know that has a lot to do with it. it's frustrating--there's always so much i want to do--want to accomplish--every day but i can't always manage to do it --too wiped out. i "run out of spoons" like they say....which is, as you said, different from the brain fog and fatigue from being backed up and constipated.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

annie7 said:


> actually, yes, i do get the sudden onset, more intense fatigue as well. but i have mitochondrial disease (my cells don't produce enough energy) so i know that has a lot to do with it. it's frustrating--there's always so much i want to do--want to accomplish--every day but i can't always manage to do it --too wiped out. i "run out of spoons" like they say....which is, as you said, different from the brain fog and fatigue from being backed up and constipated.


sorry to hear that Annie. Symptom-wise I can empathise since I suffer from chronic OCD and atypical depression as well as IBS-C. Fun! I've found all three conditions (plus some others I suspect I have) to be fundamentally linked elements of the same cycle. Any one can act as a catalyst for the others. My particular special ability is being unable to stop blaming myself for any IBS pain I get. Bonkers.Pete


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

pete--so sorry about your other conditions--other beasties to wrestle with--really complicates life, doesn't it.oh no--please don't blame yourself---the ibs pain is so totally not your fault. ibs causes pain. 'tis the nature of the beast.and yes, sounds like you know that already--you're right--bonkers--i understand that. before i got my mito diagnosis, i used to continually blame myself for being so tired all the time and also for the pain--both the ibs pain and all the other pain. i felt i was being a wimp, being weak. once diagnosed with mito, i realized there was a valid reason for the chronic fatigue and also the pain--mito causing chronic pain--but i finally understood better that the pain from ibs and chronic constipation was valid and real as well. and then i finally started to let up on myself. but it was--and still is-- surprisingly hard to do that--especially after a lifetime of blaming myself.but realizing you're doing it is half the battle. and the next step is changing that negative response--the blaming--bit by bit..take care...annie


----------



## Trish1999 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello, all: I happened to read this info (below) while searching ibs help. The page it came from wasn't particularly helpful, but in the interest of full disclosure, it came from: http://altmedangel.com/ibs.htmI just thought the seratonin connection was of interest."According to Dr. Marcus Laux, there are two types of IBS. Constipation-predominant IBS and diarrhea-predominant IBS. Constipation-predominant IBS may be a result of elevated norepinephrine levels -- which causes serotonin levels to decrease. (Serotonin is made in the intestines, which is also where 95% of the body's supply is located -- most of the rest is in the brain, with trace amounts in the blood and other organs.) Conversely, plasma serotonin is typically elevated in people with diarrhea-predominant IBS."


----------



## CFD (Jan 29, 2012)

I know exactly how your feeling. I've been constantly bloated and constipated for the past 10 months now , the bloat hasn't gone down one bit in this time. I think the tiredness is caused by the constant pressure on the body, sometimes im so bloated its hard to breath and all I want to do is sit down to relieve the heavy feeling.Interestingly the serotonin thing above is, and a theory I have faith in, I am aware that in a normal non IBS suffer when they stuff their stomachs full of food the body eventually does what it can to stop any more stress being put on the stomach via more food and so as a result makes people feel tired in the hope they go to sleep. Essentially it shuts its self off so it can deal with the current issue, the prime example of this is on Christmas day were in most households its not uncommon for people to overeat and then have a nap despite the fact that they may not usually nap in the daytime. Its a rather similar response to how someone intoxicated by alcohol can pass out/fall asleep to prevent further alcohol consumption - just with food this time.Well even though we may not be full the bloated feeling along with constipation may confuse the brain into thinking we've eaten too much and as a result send us to sleep as then we cant be eating....Just a possible theory, im sleeping 12hours straight and then getting in a 2 hour nap every day ( lifes no fun )







Also the FODMAP diet is known to further increase constipation from what I've read and if your looking at a possible SIBO connection then adding Fibre is a no-no as the bacteria will feed of such supplements. I wanted to try the FODMAP but theres very little I like from it and as the only fruit I did like on it was Bananas and I suffer from IBS-C it was just something I couldn't try without starving.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

twonK said:


> sorry to hear that Annie. Symptom-wise I can empathise since I suffer from chronic OCD and atypical depression as well as IBS-C. Fun! I've found all three conditions (plus some others I suspect I have) to be fundamentally linked elements of the same cycle. Any one can act as a catalyst for the others. My particular special ability is being unable to stop blaming myself for any IBS pain I get. Bonkers.Pete


There is deffinetly a link between OCD and IBS-C or atleast anxiety and IBS-C. I used to have OCD that was destroying my life. Now it seems like IBS has taken its place. My OCD is not nearly as bad but my IBS is crazy.


----------



## suffering.108 (Apr 7, 2012)

twonK said:


> Hi,since I've got a bead on my IBS via observing the FODMAP approach, I've noticed a strong association between "having an attack" (i.e. when my gut is painful & bloated) and intense tiredness. For example yesterday afternoon I could barely move I felt so tired. And for two 30-minute periods, I felt so intensely exhausted, like gravity had been turned up to 10, that I didn't move at all and drifted in and out of sleep. This is in accompaniment to the head-fog and general feeling of having been poisoned.Does anyone else experience this pattern? It's horrible Cheers,Pete


----------



## suffering.108 (Apr 7, 2012)

Whenever I get an IBS attack, I do not sleep through the night. I toss and turn, and am tired the next day. I do not leave my apartment. I feel depressed, and just want to give up on life. I try really hard to follow a strict diet; but sometimes I eat something that does not agree with my gut, and all havoc breaks lose. I suffer more from being constipated, and I take peppermint oil capsules daily, I use acacia senegal powder mixed in water and drink fennel tea. This gives some relief after suffering from an IBS attack, but all in all the tiredness is a big drag.I have found I now am alot more anti-social and keep to myself as much as possible. In some ways I feel like a big loser because I can't eat what "normal people" eat. No wheat, gluten, fried foods, dairy, lettuce/salads. I have to prepare my meals in such a manner that I am aware of what will not effect my colon in a negative manner.I am glad I joined this group so I am aware of what others are going through, and hope to get some good advise and support and share with others.Thanks.


----------



## suffering.108 (Apr 7, 2012)

TheOutlookChild said:


> There is deffinetly a link between OCD and IBS-C or atleast anxiety and IBS-C. I used to have OCD that was destroying my life. Now it seems like IBS has taken its place. My OCD is not nearly as bad but my IBS is crazy.


----------



## suffering.108 (Apr 7, 2012)

I also find that I blame myself when I get an IBS attack and am in pain. I feel useless and mentally beat myself up.I wish there was some kind of solution to get rid of this annoying IBS.


----------



## suffering.108 (Apr 7, 2012)

Tim J said:


> I sometimes don't get any warning I'm going to have an episode the next day. I get up as usual, have coffee and breakfast and then it will hit. If it's bad with the cramps and sweating, I am usually tired and lay down and take a nap and then I feel just like new. The only thing I have found to reduce the number of episodes is probiotics. It's cut back on the number of episodes to about a third of what I had. When they were bad, I was having one every 3 days.


----------



## suffering.108 (Apr 7, 2012)

From all the research I have done and from personal experience, coffee is a real trigger for an IBS attack. Caffine causes the colon to go into spasms. I have switched to tea, and don't get a negative reaction. Everyone is different, but IBS diets recommend eliminating coffee from one's diet. Hope you feel better.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

suffering.108 said:


> From all the research I have done and from personal experience, coffee is a real trigger for an IBS attack. Caffine causes the colon to go into spasms. I have switched to tea, and don't get a negative reaction. Everyone is different, but IBS diets recommend eliminating coffee from one's diet. Hope you feel better.


I guess it depends on who you are. If I dont have coffee in the morning then I dont go at all. Period.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

same with me. we all react differently to things, but personally--oh yes--i've gotta have that cup of black coffee first thing in the morning--otherwise no go...


----------



## Lazarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi all,I have just googled 'IBS Tireness' and this thread came up in the search. I was discussing it with my sister yesterday. She also has IBS. She asked me if when I am backed up and bloated, I am unable to do anything, but on the rare occasions that 'complete elimination' is achieved, am I ready to take on the world. I said it was exactly the same for me. I am lucky that I can stay at home as my partner has a good job. However, I feel a constant guilt that I don't keep the house up to scratch as I don't have the energy and sleep most afternoons. I always used to tackle a big job (no pun) every day, but these days, can barely manage basics.I have just started taking Methylcobalamin B12 (again) to see if it will make a difference. I doubt it, but can only try.PS - My experience with coffee is that despite it being a no-no, I have to have 2 mugs of filter coffee to kick-start my system first thing and hopefully have a couple of hours pain-free before symptoms kick-in again. I don't drink coffee at any other time though.Food of any kind is what makes my gut go into spasm. Unfortunately starvation isn't an option. I have tried various foods, including gluten-free bread and other bland foods, but it doesn't make any difference. 20 - 30 minutes after lunch I am in pain. I decided some time ago that I may as well eat something I enjoy if I am going to suffer anyway.I'm sure it is mentioned elsewhere on this site, but my sister has started taking (cold-pressed organic) virgin coconut oil and said it is helping her symptoms - at least the gas anyway.I have tried the SRRI route as well as dozens of other 'treatments' but nothing seems to help, except maybe activated charcoal with meals and fybogel often helps, but if my gut decides to seize up, the problem is doubled as I have a lot of high-fibre bulk making me even more bloated.I am also back on 5-HTP out of desperation, but I think options are running out and, as my doctor says, I will just have to live with it and take comfort in the fact that it isn't life threatening!


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree totally.Low-fodmap has been a god-send to me, reducing bloating soo much and reducing pain from eating.But I still have IBS symptoms from stress, and also just because it's IBS I guess lol And yes I spend a lot of time very tired when symptoms have kicked in.I am looking into trying a probiotic (as per my thread on this forum - I need help with this!), which should help keep things moving and so I'm hoping might also help with tiredness.(Also waiting on gastro referral appointment, although hospital said that could take up to 11 weeks!)


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

Once again the neurotransmitter acetylcholine comes to play!! This is elevated in ppl that suffer from IBS...it is also responsible for putting you to sleep and waking you up....which is why a lot of people seem to have more symptoms when they first wake up. @KJL...I'm happy to hear you have a referral with a gastro Dr...but my goodness 11 WEEKS?!!!!!!!!


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

Cheryl1967 said:


> Once again the neurotransmitter acetylcholine comes to play!! This is elevated in ppl that suffer from IBS...it is also responsible for putting you to sleep and waking you up....which is why a lot of people seem to have more symptoms when they first wake up. @KJL...I'm happy to hear you have a referral with a gastro Dr...but my goodness 11 WEEKS?!!!!!!!!


That's the good ole NHS in the UK for ya! There is a long waiting list I was told. I wasn't happy, but nothing I can do but wait!


----------



## 2ndof4 (Apr 24, 2012)

YES!!!! The fatigue is AWFUL following an attack. I feel like I have fought a battle. I feel very alone. Thank you all for posting!!!!!!!!! Also, in regards to coffee- I take my medicine in coffee my specialist said a few cups in the am is okay-some studies show it helps activate the colon and may prevent colon cancer. Also, I have diverticuli in my lower colon-anyone else? I'm new to the forum.THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

I've never had a colonoscopy so as to whether or not I have any Diverticulitis I really don't know. If you Google acetylcholine Wikipedidia has a really good explanation of what it dies. It also is active to help you fall asleep and to wake you up which is why a lot of ppl have such trouble in the mornings. It regulates sweat glands and oil glands and it controls the muscles that are stimulated by the vagus nerve such as the middle to upper back, the outer ears and the neck/throat...even the voice box or larynx as it's known as...elevated levels can cause a raspy voice! It is responsible for muscle contraction and I've seen a few posts in here that ppl suffer muscle spasms as well. It is what makes your hair stand on end or "goose bumps". Sudden changes in room or outside temperature effect acetylcholine levels and so does smelling things. I try to stay away from egg yolks and any source of soy lecithin as it raises levels of acetylcholine...so do certain 'B' vitamins. It is what causes that strange body odor some of us have!!


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

Noxious visceral stimulation activates "depressor" sites in the ventro lateral-periaqueductal grey (vl-pag). When combined with retrograde tracing from "depressor" sites in the vl-pag, the lateral area of the anterior hypothalamus and its rostral extension, the lateral preoptic area were labelled. The Ventro-lateral preoptic area is involved in sleep, and the vl-pag "depressor sites" can make one sleepy. Taking Alli (orlistat) after a meal can cut down on the drop in blood pressure, making you less tired.


----------



## lone_paladin (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah I get the tiredness too...Usually I try to push through it. I always look on the bright side though...At least it's not happening when driving


----------



## 2ndof4 (Apr 24, 2012)

Cheryl1967 said:


> I've never had a colonoscopy so as to whether or not I have any Diverticulitis I really don't know. If you Google acetylcholine Wikipedidia has a really good explanation of what it dies. It also is active to help you fall asleep and to wake you up which is why a lot of ppl have such trouble in the mornings. It regulates sweat glands and oil glands and it controls the muscles that are stimulated by the vagus nerve such as the middle to upper back, the outer ears and the neck/throat...even the voice box or larynx as it's known as...elevated levels can cause a raspy voice! It is responsible for muscle contraction and I've seen a few posts in here that ppl suffer muscle spasms as well. It is what makes your hair stand on end or "goose bumps". Sudden changes in room or outside temperature effect acetylcholine levels and so does smelling things. I try to stay away from egg yolks and any source of soy lecithin as it raises levels of acetylcholine...so do certain 'B' vitamins. It is what causes that strange body odor some of us have!!


I will definitely investigate acetylcholine. Thanks!


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

KJL said:


> I agree totally.Low-fodmap has been a god-send to me, reducing bloating soo much and reducing pain from eating.But I still have IBS symptoms from stress, and also just because it's IBS I guess lol And yes I spend a lot of time very tired when symptoms have kicked in.I am looking into trying a probiotic (as per my thread on this forum - I need help with this!), which should help keep things moving and so I'm hoping might also help with tiredness.(Also waiting on gastro referral appointment, although hospital said that could take up to 11 weeks!)


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

Citrucel, a fibre product that does not ferment, which is important, helps me. I take one with each meal. Also, I take simethicone (GAS-X) before each meal. Those two things along with probiotic, keep the gas and bloat down. But, I get the same bouts when I feel pressure, like I'm going to need to have a BM. They last until after I have the BM. My weakness and dizziness, coupled with brain fog, finally inspired me to take my blood pressure, and found it was dropping, bottoming out after BM, then slowly coming back up to normal. See my post about Vagus Nerve on the General Discussion forum. It has my theory and another person's theory there.


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

You people all have symptoms of allergies, especially food allergies ... extreme fatigue or tiredness after eating or anytime, dizziness, abdominal pain, bloating, etc. Brain fog too is especially active during inhalant allergies too. Allergies can wreck havoc on your bodies as you obviously know.Have you all tried to do anything about it other than take medications or drugs? If so, what have you done besides just see doctors that don't know your causes? I am interested to know!DAD


----------



## Bluesprite333 (Jul 7, 2012)

TheOutlookChild said:


> There is deffinetly a link between OCD and IBS-C or atleast anxiety and IBS-C. I used to have OCD that was destroying my life. Now it seems like IBS has taken its place. My OCD is not nearly as bad but my IBS is crazy.


I too was diagnosed with severe OCD when I was 21 - now I'm 38. I was on Luvox for the OCD for a few years, and then went drug-free. My OCD is much improved, and I'm not on any meds for it - but the last 5 years I've developed IBS which gets worse as I get older. :-/ The more I read and the more I learn I definitely feel there's a connection between seretonin and IBS - and that a lack (or excess) of it can yield IBS-C or D depending...and along with that, mood disorders. :-/


----------



## KCleary (Aug 25, 2012)

I also want to throw in the connection of an unhealthy gut and thyroid issues, particularly Hypo-thyroidism.More and more research is coming out proving there is a heavy link between the health of a gut (gut flora, etc) and many other conditions like Autism, Thyroid gland problems, Attention disorders, etc.My question to those who feel tired, do you at all have some coldness in your hand and feet? Do you sometimes feel cold all over?


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I get exhausted during a severe attack. I used to pace and end up passing out from exhaustion. Staying upright didn't hurt so much. I also always got a terrible headache. Recently I read an interesting guess that internal barometric pressure can cause headaches like that, ie the pressure in your stomach is different from the pressure outside.I get hot flashes during them, not cold. But I did have a thyroidectomy, and I've never been quite convinced that the meds really do everything a real thyroid is supposed to do. They keep telling me my levels are normal, but I suspect there's more of a delicate balance with a human thyroid than they believe. They also like to undertreat thyroid problems.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Maple12 said:


> Citrucel, a fibre product that does not ferment, which is important, helps me. I take one with each meal. Also, I take simethicone (GAS-X) before each meal. Those two things along with probiotic, keep the gas and bloat down. But, I get the same bouts when I feel pressure, like I'm going to need to have a BM. They last until after I have the BM. My weakness and dizziness, coupled with brain fog, finally inspired me to take my blood pressure, and found it was dropping, bottoming out after BM, then slowly coming back up to normal. See my post about Vagus Nerve on the General Discussion forum. It has my theory and another person's theory there.


Thanks for the shout I'll check those posts out. I prefer Konsyl myself since it doesn't contain additives. GAS-X didn't do anything for me.I've recently come to the conclusion that I am not going to find a complete set of dietary rules which will deliver predictable even partial relief from pain, discomfort and lethargy. I follow general IBS-C dietary guidelines (low insoluble fibre, not high fat etc.) as well as FODMAP but fully accept that some days and weeks will be bad and others will be better.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

ishylynn said:


> I get exhausted during a severe attack. I used to pace and end up passing out from exhaustion. Staying upright didn't hurt so much. I also always got a terrible headache. Recently I read an interesting guess that internal barometric pressure can cause headaches like that, ie the pressure in your stomach is different from the pressure outside.I get hot flashes during them, not cold. But I did have a thyroidectomy, and I've never been quite convinced that the meds really do everything a real thyroid is supposed to do. They keep telling me my levels are normal, but I suspect there's more of a delicate balance with a human thyroid than they believe. They also like to undertreat thyroid problems.


yes my wife has Hashimoto's and is knowledgeable about thyroid treatment. A lot of doctors base their actions on woefully outdated research and opinion. There's also a lot of debate as to the roles and effects of the various thyroid hormones.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

KCleary said:


> I also want to throw in the connection of an unhealthy gut and thyroid issues, particularly Hypo-thyroidism.More and more research is coming out proving there is a heavy link between the health of a gut (gut flora, etc) and many other conditions like Autism, Thyroid gland problems, Attention disorders, etc.My question to those who feel tired, do you at all have some coldness in your hand and feet? Do you sometimes feel cold all over?


nope. I do experience hot flushes when my IBS is bad though - I feel uncomfortably hot even when in a cold environment.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

DAD said:


> You people all have symptoms of allergies, especially food allergies ... extreme fatigue or tiredness after eating or anytime, dizziness, abdominal pain, bloating, etc. Brain fog too is especially active during inhalant allergies too. Allergies can wreck havoc on your bodies as you obviously know.Have you all tried to do anything about it other than take medications or drugs? If so, what have you done besides just see doctors that don't know your causes? I am interested to know!DAD


the last I read about food allergy panels (like IgE http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immunoglobulin_E#Physiology and so on) is that it's not possible to meaningfully measure someone's allergic reaction to foods. I paid out-of-pocket for such a panel and the results said I reacted off-the-scale to shrimp and tomato - neither of which empirically cause me any trouble whatsoever. Stuff that I know makes me very ill (chocolate, wheat, beans, coffee) I had a "normal" response to.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Lazarus said:


> Unfortunately starvation isn't an option.


Ha ha, reading that just now it strikes me as funny. Not-so-funny is that I frequently consider eating as little as possible in order to avoid the pain.You might want to look into meds other than SSRI's e.g. tricyclics, novel, AP's. You'll need a fairly progressive doc but it might be worth a shot. The downside is that every psychotropic in existence has a slew of unwanted side-effects that come part & parcel. It's wrong and a human tragedy that Zelnorm was pulled due to those old fat people co-incidentally dying whilst on it IMO.


----------

